# Ponte Vecchio Lusso 2 - my first impressions



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Just bought a new Lusso 2 in red. After reading the posts on a number of forums I thought this could be an ideal first foray into espresso coffee. Firstly, the pstat was set at 1.1 so no need to change that. I had read that they were being shipped from the factory at 1.5 to 1.75 but no so in my case.

Also the water and steam knobs are a knuckle shape not the round ones. I also purchase a naked portafilter plus the PV piston seal tool, which is basically a portafilter with a screw to push up the piston plus a metal sleeve to help with the new seals. I got this as because mine is a 2 group I am going to has to maintain 2 sets of seals and it is meant to be easier.

I have two handgrinders that I am using to grind the coffee. A Lido 3 and a Hausgrind in walnut.

To get the right pour, 25 seconds ish I set the LIdo to 2 notches from zero and the Hausgrind at between 10 and 12 depending on coffee.

With the double basket I tried filling with 11g as mentioned on another forum with a light tamp.

However I struggled to get two pulls from this qty. Pull 1 gave about 17/18g but would start to go blond and run thin very soon on the 2nd pull so used these as one pull shots. On the post that suggested 11g they said they has 6mm headspace in the basket. With 11g I had nearer 11mm.

So I dosed with 15g and with a light tamp this gave me c 6mm space. Also the 2nd pull only went blond at the end of the pull so i get about 30g until it blonds. The espresso looks and tastes great.

One thing I am struggling with still is the steaming of milk. I previously used pourover and aeropress so didn't steam milk. I can make great cappuccino milk - thickish foam but fail completely when trying a latte type milk. I'm using 2 Motta jugs (350 and 500) and the steam doesn't lack power but I'm still failing. I'm pouring into a 5oz / 180ml cup - it is milky with the thick foam at the end. I think this milk steaming will be a long learning curve.

Overall I'm more than happy with both the performance (no overheating), the quality once I got the grind right and the retro functional appearance. It also takes very little counter space which in my kitchen is a must. Very happy so far  (Apart from the lack of latte milk skills by the owner!)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How about some photo's to oggle


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks, good review i'm pondering another lever so good to hear some practical info. as above we like pics also!


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Just taken a few pics and a pull with the double basket


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Not quite sure what happened with the last two - first time I've attached pics !!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Were the last two using Australian Skybury?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking a bit low on Pf's!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

That's nice.

Don't want to cause any fights but what are the advantages of lever machines??? If any.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Not sure about advantages as this is my first and only machine but I would say different.

The pressure profile , from a spring type lever like the PV, is a declining one a at a lower psi.

Gives a different taste to that from a 58mm pump machine apparently.

I just love the simplicity and the theatre of pulling the shot. They are smaller than you typically get from a 58mm though but if I need more volumes rather than increase the pulls I load up the other group and do both together.

Plus the price, size and looks fit my needs best at the moment.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like a lot of PF's but I only use the double (3) . The 2 single and the 2 for pods will end up in a drawer I'm guessing


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

mremanxx said:


> That's nice.
> 
> Don't want to cause any fights but what are the advantages of lever machines??? If any.


There is a huge wealth of information on the internet about this topic. But as Steve has said, the difference is the pressure profile of a lever shot.

Machines like the Vesuvius are pump driven but you can program in pressure profiles.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Nice, I used to have a pv export. Who sold you that tool for changing the seals?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks great with the red side panels.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's certainly a beautifully compact 2 group, very kitchen friendly as it comes with two holders, one for a tea-towel and the other for a dishcloth (well, that's what they would be here...







)

I think, when I've enough put by for an upgrade, I'll get a spring lever - though you do learn an awful lot from a manual lever in terms of profiling (on top of standard variables associated with any machine).


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Not advertising but the only place I found was lamacchinadelcaffe.com in Italy. Also got the seals there as well. As I said with 2 groups I thought it best to get as much help as possible for when the time comes to change them. If someone has a PV and can get to London you're welcome to borrow it.


----------

